# Beg. Guppies!



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Im looking to get some guppies, the ones i see in the pet store have nibbled tails, doesnt bother me much, i just want to give some guppies a good home, will the nibbled tails cause further issues down the road? Im waiting for the store to get a new shipment in, hopefully they have better tails. Im also trying to set up my aquarium for them, do they prefer low lying plants, mid level plants or more rocks than plants? Any pics of your tank would be great! Thanks everyone.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Nibbled tails usually grow back, though sometimes not as nice as they were. 

What you need to be concerned about is "fin rot", a fungal or bacterial infection that eats fins and can get started with a nibble. If you look back the next day and the fins are even smaller, be wary. Most of it is treatable, but there are some aggressive strains.

The other thing about bad fins is that it can be an indication that the fish were badly crowded or exposed to bad water conditions at some point on their journey. 

Nibbled fins aren't usually fatal, but all other things being equal, the good-finned fish is a better choice.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i agree with emc here...good fins indicate good care and good health....
i keep several strains of guppies...each in its own tank..except for one mixed tank..these were a gift from a friend of mine...though they are some really good looking fish..all of the tanks have lots of hornwort floating in them...it gives the fry someplace to hide from hungry parents...and also supplies them with some food..


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Since your talking about Petco, the one in my area keeps guppies with a lot of tetras so there fins do get nipped a lot. Guppies themselves will not do that.


Did you end up getting other fish?


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

I havent yet, revamping the tank...low level grassy looking plants a couple of small rocks...im looking for a couple of suction cup plants to I can have a floater plant or a midway plant, got rid of the big decor, ill keep it stored away if I ever decide to use it again. I probably wont get the guppies for a few days...probably going to order the fake grass plants over the internet, theres way more to chose from on the internet than the store...i got a good feeling about all of this now  Glad the store finally worked with me glad im getting something I can work with that wont stress us out so much...pretty darn excited!


----------

